# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Yasi

## Stan 101

Starting to get a bit blowy up here, team. Hope all the FNQers are bunkered down and safe.

----------


## Godzilla73

Good luck up there boys and girls...  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Black Cat

Putting in a word for you with Him Upstairs ... it doesn't look good. Let us know how you get on won't you ...

----------


## Oldsaltoz

did you see the signs some of the shops had on the widow boards? 
"Kiss my Yasi" and "We don't serve cyclones here" 
We lost power from 2 am to 10 am.

----------


## Stan 101

Glad you're okay oldsaltoz, got through relatively unscathed. Trees down in the yard. One on the roof. Other than that all good, suprisingly. 
cheers,

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Glad you're okay oldsaltoz, got through relatively unscathed. Trees down in the yard. One on the roof. Other than that all good, suprisingly. 
> cheers,

  Luck Stan will be your next forum nick name Stan. 
Well done, good to hear not everyone suffered. 
Good luck.

----------


## Black Cat

Glad you both got through relatively unscathed. Must have been a bit hairy for a while there ...

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Long story short, boat in Cairns, son wanted to stay aboard, 04:30 am managed to talk him out of it. Returned next mornig and boat gone. :Yikes2:  
Later found in Trinity inlet with bows in the mangroves, some rudder and rail damage, got her out ok but I have some fibreglassing work ahead of me. :Eek:

----------


## Black Cat

That would have made for some interesting sailing. Glad you talked some sense into him.

----------

